# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Jueves 23-02-12 Gea (y Javi Benitez) Cuchara Mágica Leganés.

## Javi Drama

Buenas tardes a todos/as.

Me han pedido que os ponga este mensajito por si os queréis pasar a disfrutar de un espectáculo de magia de cerca de dos grandes de estos asuntos...

En *la cuchara mágica*, en Leganés Norte *C/ Gabriela Mistral nº 10* a cinco minutitos de la Renfe de Zarzaquemada o con muy buena opción de aparcamiento gratuito, se está apostando por la magia de cerca al menos un jueves al mes.

Como reza el título del post este j*ueves 23 de Febrero* contamos con *Gea (y Javi Benitez)* en magia de cerca a eso de las *21:30 h.* en el salón del restaurante.

El precio es muy económico y razonable...*10 euros con copa* (consumición)

Y nada más...yo voy así que si alguien se anima que avise.

Un saludillo.

----------

